# Hand Knitted "Storm Scarf"



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the big chill is meant to be heading our way. This Giant Loopy Scarf using Big Moment yarn is great fun to make and the fabric knits up quickly too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/storm-scarf-2
£1.25


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My cats would love that!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> My cats would love that!


I thought I would go a bit dramatic on this onexx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You have the most beautiful colors in your designs. You obviously have the gift of pairing just the right yarns and colors with your patterns.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Such beautiful colors, love the fluffy look, it looks very soft and warm!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! Glamorous! Stylish! and would keep your chest warm


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> You have the most beautiful colors in your designs. You obviously have the gift of pairing just the right yarns and colors with your patterns.


Its really hard and I don't always get it right but I try my best. xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Such beautiful colors, love the fluffy look, it looks very soft and warm!


This is a snug one. I loved working with this yarnxx


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I really do like your style


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I really do like your style


Thank you so much jangmb. Its really lovely to have your supportxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You do wonderful things with specialty yarns! Wish I had that much imagination....


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> You do wonderful things with specialty yarns! Wish I had that much imagination....


It can be really hard at times. Your mind can go blank so I take myself away and go for walks to clear my head. It does help put things in order at times when you are really busyxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another beauty! Do you have a way to organize all the specialty yarns?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

The scarf is dramatic and I love it!!!! It looks good with denim! ;0)


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

stunning.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty, I was all set to order the yarn for the Romance scarf and hat when I broke my wrist. I will not be knitting or anything else for 4 to 6 weeks. But I can get the yarn and be ready when the cast comes off. Love all your designs. Patti


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty, I was all set to order the yarn for the Romance scarf and hat when I broke my wrist. I will not be knitting or anything else for 4 to 6 weeks. But I can get the yarn and be ready when the cast comes off. Love all your designs. Patti


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

belleflower said:


> Well the big chill is meant to be heading our way. This Giant Loopy Scarf using Big Moment yarn is great fun to make and the fabric knits up quickly too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/storm-scarf-2
> £1.25


Looks cozy and warm.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missylam said:


> Very pretty, I was all set to order the yarn for the Romance scarf and hat when I broke my wrist. I will not be knitting or anything else for 4 to 6 weeks. But I can get the yarn and be ready when the cast comes off. Love all your designs. Patti


Oh Patti you poor thing. This must be so frustrating for you. I really hope your wrist heals soon. xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

3mom said:


> Looks cozy and warm.


Thank you so much 3momxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very unique.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Very unique.


Really pleased you like this one SouthernGirl. So sorry I have been off grid have the demon fluxx


----------

